# Wood for the carcass?



## dummkauf (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm still in the middle of another project, but getting close to being done, and I am working on designing a new dresser for the bedroom. Most of the furniture projects I have done had very little, to no, carcass as most of it was exposed(end tables, boxes, etc...) so I just used whatever wood I was making the project out of for any small areas that weren't visible. However, I am planning on building this dresser out of cherry, and while I would love to make out it of 100% cherry hardwood, I don't want to spend that much $$$, plus it would be a waste of all that beautiful cherry wood that no one would ever see :thumbdown: I was thinking something like poplar would be a good choice but I am curious what opinions are out there, and what types of wood the rest of you would normally use for the carcass of a project such as a dresser. I'm not too concerned about the interior looks as no one should see it unless they pull the drawers out, so I'm looking for purely functional and reasonably priced options. I do however have a stipulation that it be some sort of hardwood, I don't want to use MDF, or anything similar.

Any drawbacks to using poplar, or any particular reason to use something else?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't use lumber for the case. I would use 3/4" Cherry plywood. Or, another less expensive plywood, and just clad the exterior (or visible areas) with 1/4" Cherry plywood. Trying to make a species other than Cherry ply look like Cherry by staining is unlikely but possible depending on your finishing skills.












 







.


----------



## dummkauf (Jun 11, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I wouldn't use lumber for the case. I would use 3/4" Cherry plywood. Or, another less expensive plywood, and just clad the exterior (or visible areas) with 1/4" Cherry plywood. Trying to make a species other than Cherry ply look like Cherry by staining is unlikely but possible depending on your finishing skills.
> .


I think you misunderstood the question. I am not trying to make another wood look like cherry, I am looking for recommendations for an inexpensive hardwood for the carcass of the dresser. The inside of the dresser the you don't see.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd think it depends on the weight and size, but I think you are on the right track for poplar. Soft maple would be another. Either would keep the weight and costs down I'd think.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dummkauf said:


> I think you misunderstood the question. I am not trying to make another wood look like cherry, I am looking for recommendations for an inexpensive hardwood for the carcass of the dresser. The inside of the dresser the you don't see.


So, IOW, you are just wanting to make a FRAME, which will be a structure to add on the outside...what? Raised panels, some decorative woodwork requiring solid wood? You didn't state specifically. Maybe you could clear that up.












 







.


----------



## Dmahand (Aug 8, 2011)

You can use Birch plywood for the sides and other large surfaces and then use Alder for the face frame and fronts of doors or drawers. Alder is a wonderful wood to work with and when stained looks very much like cherry. The birch will stain nicely with alder. Birch has a redish tint to it so it's finish coloring will be cherry-like. Cabinet makers have used Alder for years to make "cherry" cabinets and most people never know the difference.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Here in the UK, all carcases for furniture (except top end) are made from chip board. The exposed end sides are usually veneered with printed paper.

100% timber furniture is extremely expensive. On old furniture I recently chopped up, the carcase was made from what looked like packing cases ie pine. (Some bits still had the stencil on).

The UK chopped down all the trees to build the navy and houses. Now we have to import virtually all timber.
johnep


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd agree with everyone on the hardwood ply with a hardwood that has similar stain traits. if your able to see any of the ply from the outside I'd do cherry ply, than cut down some cherry in thin strips to cover any edges of the ply one may see.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Since you are asking about the UNexposed part, I'd say just go with the poplar or, depending on your construction preferences, a decent plywood.

By the way, for the exposed face frame, NO stained wood is going to look like cherry as it ages. Cherry ages beautifully and will look terrific in 10 or 20 years but stained wood next to it won't look the same.


----------



## Aronteep (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi...,
Nice idea..
My dear why you do not want to use MDF?
I think it will be suited in it.
According to my point of view you should be used Birch plywood for the sides.
What you say about it?


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

dummkauf said:


> ...I am planning on building this dresser out of cherry, and while I would love to make out it of 100% cherry hardwood, I don't want to spend that much $$$, plus it would be a waste of all that beautiful cherry wood that no one would ever see :thumbdown: I was thinking something like poplar would be a good choice...


I would use poplar for the internals. Some time ago I built a dresser for my granddaughter, oak exterior with poplar internals, worked out fine.


----------

